
Russia Is Literally Trying to Destroy America, and  How to Do It - danielrm26
https://danielmiessler.com/blog/russia-is-literally-trying-to-destroy-america-and-heres-how-to-do-it/
======
nostrademons
I'd buy this, but also point out that all nations do this to their rivals. We
did it to Russia with the break-up of the Soviet Union (quite overtly; I
remember news stories about how we were helping the Ukraine and Belarus
achieve independence, and admitting the Baltic Republics to NATO), and it
would very much surprise me if we aren't _still_ doing this to all major
geopolitical rivals (including, but certainly not limited to, Russia).

I'll go out on a limb and say that the endgame here is the destruction of
nationhood as a concept. After the dust settles, _all_ major global powers are
going to break up: it's not going to be a matter of eliminating your rivals so
you can be the only major nation left standing, it'll be a matter of mutually
assured destruction where _all_ nations are disbanded. Instead, the future
will look more like a Neal Stephenson novel, with geographically-dispersed
micronations contracting out for physical protection to automated kill-bots.

~~~
danielrm26
Chipper.

------
w0de0
> We aren’t treating immigrants like we used to. We used to welcome them, give
> them opportunities, and celebrate their success.

These are rose-tinted glasses. Denver: a tech hub, a liberal, welcoming
bastion, a sanctuary city. Site of a seminal anti-Chinese race riot in 1880.
Or racism against Italian and Eastern European immigrants: once so pervasive
that the slurs remain common knowledge.

------
shams93
Citizens United decision did more damage than Putin could dream of. Obama's
trickle down economics didn't work for most people. Many people supported
Trump out of sheer desperation. It was obvious the Democrats had little
interest in their well being. Failing to secure single payer healthcare lead
to a situation where perhaps no one will have access to healthcare in the us.
Trump is an utter disaster but the Democrats played a big part in helping him
win by throwing working and post working people under a bus.

------
jack9
> They were purposely creating hate within the country

So more us vs them clickbait. Got it.

~~~
danielrm26
Yeah, and talking about medicine is "anti-disease".

There is such a thing as too cynical.

------
aq3cn
Democracy comes at a cost, and this is exactly the cost one has to pay for. I
am not surprised by the attempts of Russia, because I am sure that they are
involved at many level besides social media.

I know the case of Former KGB Agent Yuri Bezmenov, who went on the mission to
take control of the government of India. At that time their was no internet or
even television set at every home, Indians depended on Newspaper or Radio to
get the latest news. KGB had implanted more than thousand news during 1970s.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yuri_Bezmenov](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yuri_Bezmenov)

Yuri Bezmenov, who later become a mole, talks about his mission and how he
brainwashes the whole nation by controlling the academia and media.

[https://www.pgurus.com/cia-says-soviets-planted-fake-
reports...](https://www.pgurus.com/cia-says-soviets-planted-fake-reports-in-
times-of-india-hindustan-times-the-hindu-pti-etc/)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5It1zarINv0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5It1zarINv0)

CIA has also been equally involved in manipulating the stories to get the
desired result.

[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2006/jul/28/india.randeepr...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2006/jul/28/india.randeepramesh)

[http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/pranab-mukherjee-says-
top...](http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/pranab-mukherjee-says-top-indian-
journalists-on-payroll-of-cia-causes-a-furore/1/434767.html)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CIA_activities_in_India](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CIA_activities_in_India)

[http://www.thehindu.com/2005/09/18/stories/2005091803540900....](http://www.thehindu.com/2005/09/18/stories/2005091803540900.htm)

[http://www.businesstoday.in/technology/wikileaks-suggests-
ci...](http://www.businesstoday.in/technology/wikileaks-suggests-cia-may-have-
access-to-indias-aadhaar-data/story/259089.html)

\----

At this stage, I have learned that no one is your friend or your enemy. It is
all business to get ahead in the competitive world. CIA is no saint, author
sounds concerned because he thinks he is on losing side. But anyway, this is a
battle of newer generation which can be slow but is equally damaging like a
direct war.

